# Adopted kitten won't let me pet her.



## bpm125 (Oct 10, 2018)

I have a roomate and the kitten lets her pet and hold her but she runs from me and won't let me touch her. She did for a couple days but not anymore. She doesn't mind walking around me or even sitting behind me. One time she even slept next to me but she just won't let me touch her. 

She's fine with my roomate and very affectionate with her.

What can I do?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

How long has it been? I would buy some cat treats, sit on floor and give her some. Don't try to pet. Just give her treats when you call her or even see her. Be a calm person and eventually I think you can pet her. 
Usually the one who feeds is a very popular person.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, treats are good to get kitty to come to you. You also should sit on the floor with a wand toy, or a piece of cord or thick string, and drag it around you to get kitty to play with it. When she's comfortable with that, you can drag the string across your lap and encourage kitty to follow it and get in your lap. When she's comfortable doing that, occasionally give her some short caresses as long as she likes it and isn't running off.


----------



## bpm125 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks a lot. I'll try the treat method and see if she gets any closer.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

As hard as it is to resist wanting to pet a kitten, it's best to let a new kitty come to you. If you keep trying to pet her before she's ready, she won't have time to figure out whether you can be trusted or not, so let her move at the pace she's comfortable with.

Patience will pay off when you get the head butt of approval.


----------



## Karina Olliver (Oct 12, 2018)

When she comes near hold your hand out, let her sniff, if she moves in for a pet, keep it very slow. If she moves away be patient. If possible be the one that feeds her.


----------

